# Draft risk register for NHS reforms leaked



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2012)

It can be read here:

http://origin.library.constantconta...-Register-NC-15-Oct-10-Dept-Bd-Version-v1.pdf

Risks identified include:
GPs manufacturing an increase in their remuneration by ‘playing the system'
Inability to reduce running costs because of consortia numbers
Loss of clinical time by GPs due to consortium management responsibilities
Failure to manage referral demand
Financial instability on balance sheets if GPs successful in reducing hospital admissions
Historic deficits being left unmanaged
Postcode commissioning
QIPP failure especially in areas of changed clinical practice in long term conditions
Transition being managed by people who are themselves at risk, with risk of delays, performance dipping and key staff being lost

(story from Pulse, free registration required)

http://www.pulsetoday.co.uk/newsart...tract?sp_rid=NjU3NzMyNzAyOQS2&sp_mid=38995327


----------



## trophywench (Mar 27, 2012)

QIPP ?  What is?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2012)

trophywench said:


> QIPP ?  What is?



http://www.dh.gov.uk/en/Healthcare/Qualityandproductivity/QIPP/index.htm


----------



## trophywench (Mar 27, 2012)

So ... with people with LTC's that means that the local team doesn't specialise in one, but many conditions.

That says to me that all care for individual conditions gets watered down.

If I start off negative - then I won't be disappointed and anything better will just be a bonus .......


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 27, 2012)

All the same concerns we have voiced over the weeks. And very realistic and probable issues.

GPs are human. Some are better than others. Some will be crooks, and some will be hopeless with figures. Some are drug addicts. Some probably aren't qualified.

But once we start dropping from lack of care, maybe they'll realise that the NHS was never set up to make a profit.

Rob


----------

